# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  πως ανεβαζουμε  βιντεο.

## manos_

Επειδη το search μου δεν δουλευει και ποτε δεν δουλευε πως ανεβαζω ενα βιντεο που θελω να δειτε ρε παιδια οχι το λινκ το βιντεακι εδω.

----------


## ioannis1

μεχρι στιγμης βιντεο δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε στο σερβερ του φορουμ.οποτε ανεβασε το αλλου και βαλε το λινκ εδω.αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσουν οι αλλοι μοντ η ο muscleboss.

----------


## Muscleboss

μάνο εννοείς youtube βιντεο? μονο τέτοια μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις στα μηνύματά σου.

ΜΒ

----------


## manos_

Ναι γιουτουμπ βαζεις το λινκ στο σηματακι του γιουτουμπ χωρις το http://?

----------


## KATERINI 144

κανεις αντιγραφη το λινκ που γραφει embed  και επικολλιση στο θεμα του φορουμ, 

αφου το κανεις επικολλιση το *ξανακανεις κοπι μεσα απο το θεμα* και πατας το εικονιδιο του yutoube,

στο παραθυρο που ανοιγει πατα επικόλληση και εγινε.

----------


## manos_

ΟΚ σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Doctorg

Πάω στο you tube και κάνω στο βίντεο που θέλω copy το λινκ που έχει στο κουτάκι που γράφει embed. Μετά ανοίγω το ποστ στο forum κάνω επικόλληση το λινκ που αντέγραψα ( είναι καμιά 5-6 σειρές) και μετά μέσα απο το πόστ το ξανακάνω copy και paste στο εικονίδιο του you tube.
Όταν το κάνω αυτό μου εμφανίζει το βίντεο στο ποστ μου μαζί με τις σειρές του λινγκ αλλά μόλις πατάω καταχώρηση απάντησης, το βίντεο εξαφανίζεται και μένει το λινγκ. Τι κάνω λάθος ; :02. Confused2:

----------


## Machiavelli

Έστω ότι θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε το βίντεο που δείχνει πως φτιάχνεται το πιτάκι βρώμης.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjOKs7BmiWk
εδώ είναι το link αντιγράφουμε μόνο ο,τι είναι μετά το =, δηλαδή VjOKs7BmiWk, clickάρουμε την επιλογή youtube του φόρουμ και επικολλούμε το VjOKs7BmiWk στο παράθυρο που μας βγάζει

(YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"][/YOUTUBE)
η μορφή του θα είναι κάπως έτσι μόνο που αντί για ( στην αρχή και ) στο τέλος θα έχει αγκύλες, έχουμε κρατήσει copy το VjOKs7BmiWk το κάνουμε άλλη μια επικόλληση ανάμεσα στις ][ , οπότε γίνεται  κάπως έτσι
(YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"]VjOKs7BmiWk[/YOUTUBE)
και τώρα να βάλουμε αγκύλες
[YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"]VjOKs7BmiWk[/YOUTUBE]
Δεν είναι όσο δύσκολο φαίνεται, 2 επικολλήσεις είναι. Μερικά video μετά το = έχουν τον κωδικό τους ( VjOKs7BmiWk ) και μετά &feature, σε αυτά αντιγράφουμε ότι είναι μετά το = και πριν το &.

----------


## Doctorg

> Έστω ότι θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε το βίντεο που δείχνει πως φτιάχνεται το πιτάκι βρώμης.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjOKs7BmiWk
> εδώ είναι το link αντιγράφουμε μόνο ο,τι είναι μετά το =, δηλαδή VjOKs7BmiWk, clickάρουμε την επιλογή youtube του φόρουμ και επικολλούμε το VjOKs7BmiWk στο παράθυρο που μας βγάζει
> 
> (YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"][/YOUTUBE)
> η μορφή του θα είναι κάπως έτσι μόνο που αντί για ( στην αρχή και ) στο τέλος θα έχει αγκύλες, έχουμε κρατήσει copy το VjOKs7BmiWk το κάνουμε άλλη μια επικόλληση ανάμεσα στις ][ , οπότε γίνεται κάπως έτσι
> (YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"]VjOKs7BmiWk[/YOUTUBE)
> και τώρα να βάλουμε αγκύλες
> [YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"]VjOKs7BmiWk[/YOUTUBE]
> Δεν είναι όσο δύσκολο φαίνεται, 2 επικολλήσεις είναι. Μερικά video μετά το = έχουν τον κωδικό τους ( VjOKs7BmiWk ) και μετά &feature, σε αυτά αντιγράφουμε ότι είναι μετά το = και πριν το &.


 
Να είσαι καλά Machavielli για την απάντηση. :03. Thumb up:  
Έκανα αυτά που είπες αλλά για να τρέξει το video αντάλλαξα στο τέλος π.χ.στο [YOUTUBE="VjOKs7BmiWk"]VjOKs7BmiWk[/YOUTUBE], το "VjOKs7BmiWk" με το "you" και τότε Ok έτρεξε το video! Είδα πως αυτό είχε κάνει ένας mod σε ένα link που είχα βάλει.

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile: μια ερωτηση. Πως ανεβαζω ενα βιντεο που εχω αποθηκευμενο στο pc μου και να το συμπεριλαβω στην "υπογραφη" μου?

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν γίνεται,μονο αν ανεβει σε youtube.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ και πάλι δε νομίζω πως θα γίνει λόγω μεγέθους. 

Ένας τρόπος είναι να πάρεις μερικά καρέ και να φτιάξεις gifάκι. Αλλά δε ξέρω κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να το κάνει. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile:  υπαρχει και στο youtube! αλλα πως θα το κανω χωρις να φαινεται σε μορφη
"www.youtube.com/*&&%&R" , και να φαινεται κατευθιαν το βιντεο?? εκανα οπως ειπαν πιο πανω τα παιδια αλλα δεν μου βγαινει, δεν φαινεται τιποτα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR7Wp...eature=channel
αυτο ειναι το βιντεακι που θελω να βαλω.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eννοείς καπως έτσι;;Το εχω βαλει στην υπογραφη μου.
Εdit:Aκυρο,ειδα ότι το καταφερες,παω να το βγαλω από την υπογραφη μου !!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εγώ το κατάφερα Κώστα  :01. Wink: 

Βάνυ έτσι εννοούσες; Σ'αρέσει, να το αφήσω;

----------


## vAnY

Παιδια ειναι ΣΟΥΠΕΡ !!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :05. Biceps: 

ευχαριστω πολυ !! ειναι ακριβως οπως το ηθελα !! χιχι :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

> υπαρχει και στο youtube! αλλα πως θα το κανω χωρις να φαινεται σε μορφη
> "www.youtube.com/*&&%&R" , και να φαινεται κατευθιαν το βιντεο?? εκανα οπως ειπαν πιο πανω τα παιδια αλλα δεν μου βγαινει, δεν φαινεται τιποτα.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR7Wp...eature=channel
> αυτο ειναι το βιντεακι που θελω να βαλω....


ουοου!!!!θεα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το καθε βιντεο youtube π.χ. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPOU-yPGbpY* εχει ενα βασικο κομματι στο λινκ του (π.χ. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v**=* ) και μια καταληξη  *KPOU-yPGbpY*

Κανουμε Copy την κατάληξη και στο μηνυμα που φτιαχνουμε παταμε το εικονιδιο του youtube.

Mας βγαζει ενα παραθυρο λεγωντας να εισαγαγουμε την επιλογη μας για το youtube tag και εκει κανουμε επικολληση και παταμε οκ

Μας βγαζει κατι αγκυλες όπου εκει αναμεσα στις αγκυλες (εκει όπου ειναι οι κοκκινες τελείτσες)
[YOUTUBE="KPOU-yPGbpY"]*.................*.[YOUTUBE]

βαζουμε για 2η φορα με επικολληση την καταληξη του εν λόγω βίντεο και καταληγει να φαίνεται καπως ετσι

[YOUTUBE="KPOU-yPGbpY"]*.*KPOU-yPGbpY.[YOUTUBE]

----------


## vAnY

Απλη και ξεκαθαρη εξηγηση η οποια οντως χρειαζοταν... :03. Clap: 
Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα! :08. Toast:

----------


## CROCOJET

> Το καθε βιντεο youtube π.χ. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPOU-yPGbpY* εχει ενα βασικο κομματι στο λινκ του (π.χ. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v**=* ) και μια καταληξη  *KPOU-yPGbpY*
> 
> Κανουμε Copy την κατάληξη και στο μηνυμα που φτιαχνουμε παταμε το εικονιδιο του youtube.
> 
> Mας βγαζει ενα παραθυρο λεγωντας να εισαγαγουμε την επιλογη μας για το youtube tag και εκει κανουμε επικολληση και παταμε οκ
> 
> Μας βγαζει κατι αγκυλες όπου εκει αναμεσα στις αγκυλες (εκει όπου ειναι οι κοκκινες τελείτσες)
> [YOUTUBE="KPOU-yPGbpY"]*.................*.[YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Να'σαι καλά Polyneikos για τον κόπο που έκανες. Έβαζα το video id μόνο στο '=' και όχι ανάμεσα στις αγκύλες. Μιας και έκανες τον κόπο καλό θα ήταν να γίνει sticky το post σου γιατί κι άλλοι θα αντιμετωπίσουν πρόβλημα.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

UPDATE: Μόλις είδα ότι το είχε εξηγήσει και το μέλος Machiavelli πιο πριν.

----------


## mekefi

που ειναι αυτο το σηματακι του youtube  ρε παιδια?
δε το βρισκω

----------


## giannis64

πατας

   για να κανεις το ποστ που θελεις και οταν ανοιξει επανω δεξια εχει τι σημα του

----------


## mekefi

ti xazos :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## giannis64

:01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou: τι εκανες τωρα?


Παράθεση:
Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Polyneikos*  
_Το καθε βιντεο youtube π.χ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPOU-yPGbpY εχει ενα βασικο κομματι στο λινκ του (π.χ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= ) και μια καταληξη KPOU-yPGbpY

Κανουμε Copy την κατάληξη και στο μηνυμα που φτιαχνουμε παταμε το εικονιδιο του youtube.

Mας βγαζει ενα παραθυρο λεγωντας να εισαγαγουμε την επιλογη μας για το youtube tag και εκει κανουμε επικολληση και παταμε οκ

Μας βγαζει κατι αγκυλες όπου εκει αναμεσα στις αγκυλες (εκει όπου ειναι οι κοκκινες τελείτσες)
[YOUTUBE="KPOU-yPGbpY"]..................[YOUTUBE]

βαζουμε για 2η φορα με επικολληση την καταληξη του εν λόγω βίντεο και καταληγει να φαίνεται καπως ετσι

[YOUTUBE="KPOU-yPGbpY"].KPOU-yPGbpY.[YOUTUBE]_

----------


## mekefi

> τι εκανες τωρα?
> 
> 
> Παράθεση:
> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Polyneikos*  
> _Το καθε βιντεο youtube π.χ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPOU-yPGbpY εχει ενα βασικο κομματι στο λινκ του (π.χ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= ) και μια καταληξη KPOU-yPGbpY
> 
> Κανουμε Copy την κατάληξη και στο μηνυμα που φτιαχνουμε παταμε το εικονιδιο του youtube.
> 
> ...



κι ενα ευχαριστω δεν σου ειπα
σα δε ντρεπομαι                                  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Doctorg

Έχω δει να ανεβαίνουν στο forum post με videos από το youtube που πιάνουν σχεδόν όλη την οθόνη. Πως το κάνουμε αυτό;

----------


## Polyneikos

Check this

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...l=1#post332064

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Doctorg

Ευχαριστώ Polyneikos  :03. Thumb up:

----------

